# weather ship starella photos wanted



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*dr bollard on ship called starella 1980s, photos wanted*

any pics of the starella when she was a weather ship.

belonged to j,marrs, Hull 1980s

please help with photo very urgent thnks don


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Trawler Starella*

Article at

http://www.fleetwoodtoday.co.uk/ViewArticle2.aspx?SectionID=1121&ArticleID=1216124

May give you leads ...

Full details and pictures at

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.connectfree.co.uk/starella.html

Best Wishes
Raymond


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Don,

http://www.arcticcorsair.f9.co.uk/corsair/hullfleetlistings/Boyd/arcticrebel2.jpg

Nice pic of her as Arctic Rebel in link above spoilt by a great big copyright mark, I suppose they would like you to purchase it.

Rgds


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here another one, same conditions as mentioned above.....$$$

http://www.arcticcorsair.f9.co.uk/corsair/hullfleetlistings/Boyd/arcticrebel.JPG


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*wrong ship*

hi rudd and everybody
thnks for replys but thats not the right starella, that was a fishing trawler but its not the starella dr bollard sailed on it was a converted stern dragger trawler. converted into a state of the art ship. named starella.
but i dont know what the name of the trawler was. it was not the arctic rebel . hope some 1 can help thnks. don


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

Don,

The Starella you are looking for was a German, French or similar Stern Trawler. I don't have a picture but I can get you a list of her previous names when I get home.

Cheers

TD

P.S. She was never really 'state of the art' lol !


----------



## lochluichart (Aug 24, 2005)

Don,

From www.j-marr.co.uk/history_home.htm 
"Starella built 1965 bought 1979 sold 1989"
I'm sure this is the boat you want but can't yet find what she was and where she went.
Lots of references to work she did but no photos.
Will keep looking.


----------



## Trawldoor (Feb 3, 2006)

Some Starella Info'....sorry no pics

Starella ex Subsea2 ex San Simone Secondo ex Genepesca IXO-69

Built 1965 Venice 1161 GRT 408 Net. L,b,d = 73.00m; 11.03; 4.62

Submersible mother ship- acquired by Marr 17.4.79 Sold 10.2.89 to New Holland Shipyard Ltd for scrap

Cheers

TD


----------



## Ate_R (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Don,

I've been sailing on the Dutch weather ship ***ulus, and have a photo of the weather ship Starella taken from the ***ulus.

The ***ulus was sold to the UK in 1985.
I'd like to hear if anyone knows more about the "English period" of the ***ulus since 1986.

Kind regards, Ate.


----------

